# Prototype 2



## Death Certificate (Jun 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTjXH9HfTyg&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llBLN9bXb3I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jun 5, 2011)

Tried the 60 min trial for the first game on PS3 and didn't really like it. Thought it was ok. I know I didn't get to play the full game so I know I shouldn't be judging the game by just 60 minutes... but just saying. Hope this one turns out better though, so far it looks like it will.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 5, 2011)

I loved the first, especially the atmosphere, I hope the second one doesn't disappoint.

I'm not a big fan of "Kill Alex Mercer" thing, though.

//HbS


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 5, 2011)

Man.

I felt like Prototype was the superior idea and design between Infamous and Prototype, but Infamous was much more polished and felt more fluid than Prototype; it felt more ripened, if you will, and certainly was the more well rounded of the two.

But Prototype really had that sense of freedom that was promised; when I was running up a goddamn building to jump onto a helicopter that was killing me then throwing it at a tank below and killing everything around it was just fucking awesome.  The game got a little broken near the end, though.

I really hope they pull through with this.  I enjoyed the first, but I felt it could have been a lot more if it was given more attention.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 5, 2011)

I thought the first one was good myself . If they fix up the problems from the first game,we could have a GOTY contender.


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 5, 2011)

They should implent a multiplayer mode.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 5, 2011)

This could be very good if they keep the same combat from the first one, but get rid of the horrible amnesia bullshit.

Amnesia plot was awful, first game would have better if that shit was left out.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 5, 2011)

Prototype 1 is my top 5 all time favourite games list.

This is THE game I'm looking forward to the most in 2012. It's a pity it's not Mercer in the driver's seat but I'll take it. Heller is cool.

I will post some pics in a moment.









Showing the graphical improvement.


----------



## Psysalis (Jun 5, 2011)

I hope they clean up and make the airstrikes you can call in look ALOT better than they did in the first


----------



## Naruto (Jun 5, 2011)

The name is an oxymoron


----------



## scerpers (Jun 5, 2011)

Prototype Alpha.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 5, 2011)

Prototype had a lot of problems. 

Shit story
Repetitive Missions and mostly boring ones
Graphics/Design were ugly
Spike in difficulty 
Target system sucking

If they can fix this all I can enjoy it.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 6, 2011)

Why would Mercer suddenly become "evil"? Start infesting stuff? It's kinda fishy.


Scorp A Derp said:


> This could be very good if they keep the same combat from the first one, but get rid of the horrible amnesia bullshit.
> 
> Amnesia plot was awful, first game would have better if that shit was left out.


Well, Heller appereantly remembers everything he did, so we don't have to worry about any kind of amnesia.

And hell, that wasn't amnesia, you just THOUGHT it was amnesia 


Naruto said:


> The name is an oxymoron


It isn't 

//HbS


----------



## Vai (Jun 6, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Prototype had a lot of problems.
> 
> Shit story
> Repetitive Missions and mostly boring ones
> ...



This, basically. They could've done so much better.
Shame, they hyped the game so damn much I was expecting something I would love to play.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 6, 2011)

Didn't really like the first. Bought it..played for like 30mins..went back to the shop to return it.

Will still keep an eye out for this though..


----------



## Zaru (Jun 6, 2011)

I thoroughly enjoyed lots of the destruction fun and gameplay in the first game, but obviously it had its downsides - repetitive missions etc.

With some more polish this could be a great game.

My wet gaming dream would be the engine of red faction guerilla combined with the scenario of Prototype. You know, using all those powers to actually DESTROY buildings.


----------



## slickcat (Jun 6, 2011)

I agree Zaru, What I m looking for is destructible buildings and good destruction physics, if you throw an enemy to the wall he should puncture a hole depending on the force. But I doubt thats the case here.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jun 6, 2011)

Translation from French OXM magazine. (taken from the official Acti forums)


Quote: 
PROTOTYPE 2 : Those that fight monsters must be careful not to become monsters themselves...but it works for us either way

Introduction :

Alex mercer must die. That's an easy thing to say. The last people who tried got dispersed real quick over Manhattan : an arm here, a leg over there, a torso there with the rest of the head squished inside...But that doesn't stop the vengeful feelings of the brave James Heller, veteran of the Middle East, who came back to see his family. But they're in a pityful state, as in killed by the infected. Saying farewell to his wife and child, Heller slowly develops good reasons to hate the one that everyone blames as the main reason for the Infection. But to the point of actually meeting head on the sharpened claws of the super Antihero of Prototype, he really missed an episode. 

It's really touching that this soldier, without fear and nothing to lose, fought 1000 dangers in the Red Zone to get to his Nemesis with nothing but his bravery and a mere knife. Mercer himself thinks it's kind of cute, to the point of rewarding his act of foolishness with a big favor (you see, Mercer is MY kind of dude  ). Rather than kill him quickly and swiftly, the good man gives him full superpowers. Lucky him. This same virus, that made the death of nearly half of New York, changes his body into an unstoppable killing machine. Sweet and deliciously ironic. In the end, isn't unleashing the monster within the best way to rid yourselves of the petty bounds of human empathy ? Ask that to the 2 million bloodthirsty gamers that got cracked on Prototype.

Transmutation (AKA BACKGROUND) :

A project that survived the Vivendi/Activision fusion, the license of Radical surprised even it's publisher, which was miles to even think of such a success for this fresh license. With it's outdated graphics, it's unbalanced pacing, it's tentacular story that really got out of hand and tendency to go around in circles, the epic saga of Alex Mercer left to itself a certain sense of progression for the studio. Indeed it didn't stop the latter from learning from its mistakes. The team lead by Ken Rosman, Chris Ansell, Matt Amstrong have an answer to everything, and gave us (The Xbox Magazine guys) a marathon-like presentation that was extremely complete, and didn't fail to prove each point, controller in hand (Remember : it's an Xbox magazine :| ). And each one of them had a big smile on their face. A contagious smile. Before our amazed eyes : men and women were torn apart, tanks were destroyed, roads were covered with the pieces of monsters, either severed or crushed by the environment ("element of decor" isn't a poetic translation). Prototype 2 does not reinvent. 

It enriches, corrects, perfects and strikes with deeper impact. It can go from falsely innocent details like the possibilty of mutilating any enemy - not just humanoids - , to a more focused story, a better told intrigue and gameplay that was more accessable in general. We were scared at a moment, but the number of moves didn't trouble us at all. Heller jumps, glides, punches his way through obstacles, runs on walls in a very familiar way, consumes organic beings to steal their identity and even deploys all the * of Alex Mercer : Sharpened Claws, Giant Blade, Hammers, Armor, Slashing Whip (That's right, whipfist is still here : which is strange IMO because of tendrils ?  ) and other special visions. More fluff as super powerful as it is super disgusting is added to that, like the Tendril power that grabs its target by all parts and limbs and then puts the other ends all around the environment. And then it gets tight...tearing off your prey apart. Or until the environment falls on it. Or even both (Now THAT is what I like to call epic  ). This proclaimed accessability is essentially based on the commitment to eradicate all the injustice encountered in the first episode, where it wasn't rare to be harassed by homing missiles that were out of focus, or getting surrounded and beaten up by a pack of hunters without even a chance to counter attack.

Divide And Conquer

The Solution : a DODGE BUTTON that does just that. Press it and you'll save yourself automatically from any misery - if your timing is good. Just like in Batman Arkham Asylum which dethroned Radical's Hulk Ultimate Destruction as the most respected and most welcomed superhero game of all time on Xbox. The developpers had deep praises for this inspiration, but the challenge isn't to escape from the attacks of a single enemy, but to keep your rythm and pressure in the face of a group of hostile beings. It is therefore good to keep an eye on visual elements like half a dozen red dots that foreshadow a missile salve and other combat animations. But the right thing to do - press the A button - (again - we ARE talking about an Xbox magazine) will be indicated to you anyways at the right moment. Well, at least on medium difficulty (Keep in mind this is a DODGE BUTTON. 

From what I have read it's not a counter button which I think is a good thing because the counter button was the main reason why I found Batman so easy, even on Hard difficulty). Of course, given the cutting edge (pun intended by me  ) of most of your powers, the best defense might be to cut and dismember your surroundings. A well charged hit, and even the most pesky hunter will leave some meat behind. Not really Dead Space since you can't decide which parts you can dismember, but still an interesting tactical choice in case you're surrounded and overwhelmed, as a mutilated enemy is slower, less powerful, and will give you a bit of a rest to deal with other more pressing issues that you decide to resolve in your personal chosen order. Exactly the style of the new prototype to be truthful (I approve of this comment)

The SuperMan (pun intended, but by the magazine this time  ) for the job (AKA : stuff we already knew except a few things)

James Heller is a big guy : an experienced fighter, older than Mercer and savagely more determined. Not really the guy that would let his sis tell him what to do. A good way to destroy this "Courier Boy" syndrome that Alex didn't really escaped from. The next person to interrogate, the next destination, it's up to Heller to chose, based on a more present narration and the indications given from previous missions. It can be useful to take the appearance of a Blackwatch soldier, the organisation still being on Manhattan, to infiltrate a base and get, from a duped officer, all the info you need for your research. But even if revenge is the primary drive of the narrative, Heller becomes very interested in the organisation's business and how it contains the Infection and fights it back. Either for his cause, or for your own curiosity : the Web of Intrigue system is back, giving the player the opportunity to reconstitute on his own pace the new scenaristic puzzle depending on his implication and the places he already visited. The City is cut in 3 zones : red, orange and green and thus limits any dispersion, although some matters will force Heller to breach some security gates. By pressing LB (don't ask me what button this stands for : I don't care because LONG LIVE PCs !!!), the predator activates his special vision (no, no pun there...), scanning the area for things of interest...things that, once consumed, may give upgrades in vehicle piloting or weapon mastery, new web of intrigue nodes, new missions or even new mutations. The latter work like the perks in the Call of Duty franchise, and they give noticeable bonuses once equipped like speed boosts, faster regeneration, more powerful shockwaves, etc...Heller can only equip 3 of them (WHAT ?! :x ) on the 30-40 expected mutations (which gives us in return a small glimpse of the total side missions we'll have in the sequel - so bad thing for good thing I guess) so exploration is really encouraged...even if it is possible to focus only on the main quest to reward players, in a more progressive way but with less upgrades. The main goal is of course to multiply and diversify the experience. And that's the thing we ask to do...again.

Fin 

Also more info on this link


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 6, 2011)

New protagonist looks like dude from infamous.  LOL.  Also, I'm on Mercer's side, this is bs.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 6, 2011)

Umm Cole? Cole is white...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 6, 2011)

Only 3 mutations? I hope he means like some really fucking special mutations. It'd be ridiculus that Heller, said to be better at controlling the virus, was more limited than Alex.

//HbS


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 6, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Umm Cole? Cole is white...


Short hair scruffed up look.


----------



## Butcher (Jun 6, 2011)

This game looks even better than inFAMOUS 2 from what I've seen.

The first Prototype beat inFAMOUS by miles.


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2011)

^^ HAHA you funny.


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2011)

The main character is black, cool.

I bet there will be an option for when the cops pull over his helicopter he will get to slice them in 2.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 6, 2011)

Butcher said:


> This game looks even better than inFAMOUS 2 from what I've seen.
> 
> The first Prototype beat inFAMOUS by miles.



Lmfao lolz, funny. Too funny...


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 6, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Lmfao lolz, funny. Too funny...



Dude in a Prototype thread thinks Prototype is better than another game?

What a surprise.


----------



## Prototype (Jun 7, 2011)

I loved the first Prototype, and I've been looking forward to this game for quite awhile now. What I saw hasn't disappointed me. 

Heller seems like a very cool character, and I'm glad Mercer is still playing at least a major role.

The developers are doing a great job making the game look more appealing, but I hope they've learned from some of the flaws that brought the first Prototype down (the secondary missions, in particular).


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 7, 2011)

Butcher said:


> This game looks even better than inFAMOUS 2 from what I've seen.
> 
> The first Prototype beat inFAMOUS by miles.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 7, 2011)

The feel of prototype was way better, but the story and variety in look did go to infamous.  I liked Mercer's attitude more than even evil cole's, though,.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jun 8, 2011)

E3 footage
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XooER4tN1wY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 8, 2011)

I like it. And I like the new game's colour scheme. Prototype 1 was so red and so brownish, very bright, even in areas that are really dark in cutscenes. This one is much darker.

//HbS


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 9, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> I like it. And I like the new game's colour scheme. Prototype 1 was so red and so brownish, very bright, even in areas that are really dark in cutscenes. This one is much darker.
> 
> //HbS


Come on, do we really need more MORE gritty, dark, realism in our presentation.  I know realism matters (for whatever reason) but do something to make it pop on more than just the highest grade of hd displays.  
...


...


...


I'm old and miss bright colors.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 9, 2011)

Didnt like the first game thought it was horrible will get round to completing that if this looks any good.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 9, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Come on, do we really need more MORE gritty, dark, realism in our presentation.  I know realism matters (for whatever reason) but do something to make it pop on more than just the highest grade of hd displays.
> ...
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck no, I don't like realism in games. But Prototype1 (infected areas) had the ugly colours of a wet decaying leaf (it kinda fits, but still ugly), I just like darker colours better. It's a matter of personal preference.

//HbS


----------



## Death Certificate (Jun 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Caom-NcYUM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2011)

Guh... more "Darker and Grittier"?

Great...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 10, 2011)

Why is that a bad thing? This colour scheme fits the game. Sure, it's being overused nowadays, but I had to point to one game that should have this kind of colour scheme, it'd be [Prototype2].

It's much better than previous ugly bright red-brownish .

//HbS


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 10, 2011)

Didnt like the first one. Felt like a PS2 game.
This seems up to standards.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Didnt like the first one. Felt like a PS2 game.
> This seems up to standards.



People who place so much importance on graphics, I just find you guys funny. 

Gameplay > everything else.


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 10, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Lmfao lolz, funny. Too funny...


Ever heard of opinions? Yeah, they differ. Stop being an asshole.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah, well, since Prototype and inFamous were pretty much equally good games. They were just very different, despite being the same genre.

//HbS


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 10, 2011)

I hope there will be a wider variety of enemies this time. The first game would get boring quickly since you always fight against the very same enemies. 

Tanks and helicopters, helicopters and tanks, tanks and helicopters and helicopters and tanks. Oh, and hunters, soldiers and the infected. That's about it.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 10, 2011)

Well, there are already more new infected than we've seen in [Prototype1]. And there are some new Blackwatch troopers. 

//HbS


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2011)

List of enemies so far:

- Blackwatch Soldier
- Military soldier (Didn't see in any videos but it's obvious)
- Super soldier (Most likely)
- Hunter Brawler
- Juggernaught (?)
- Larger Version Infected (Sever limbs to kill)
- Tiny (Huge ass boss infected)
- Helicopters
- Tanks
- Regular infected

Anyone can feel free to add any I missed.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MuIYBYoqhyk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jul 18, 2011)

^ Damn that is awesome.

It and Asura's Wrath will be Dueling Games since come out in early 2012.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 18, 2011)

This game just keep on looking greater and greater. I can tell it'll be a huge improvement over the first one.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 18, 2011)

Pretty cool stuff.

I hope they do the justice for the Claw power, though. It was my favourite one, used it all the way up to Elizabeth Greene fight, but after that it becomes too weak.

//HbS


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 18, 2011)

My favorite power was Whipfist. I really hope it makes it into this game.

It would be sick to see what potential it could have in Heller's hands .


----------



## slickcat (Jul 20, 2011)

New trailer, really epic, the background music matched the rage n locomotion


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 20, 2011)

Climatic. Very climatic. Though I can already see "it's racist" comments 

//HbS


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 20, 2011)

Dat trailer .


----------



## Death Certificate (Jul 21, 2011)

Getting pumped for next year


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 21, 2011)

ME3 and [Prototype2]. Gonna be a good year, Doomsday or not.

//HbS


----------



## Death Certificate (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Gogeta (Aug 12, 2011)

How did i miss this thread


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbR5W47emGQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death Certificate (Aug 16, 2011)

the zones are bigger than I thought. Looks like mercer and heller might team up.


----------



## Butcher (Aug 16, 2011)

So we'll be able to jump to the other Islands I assume?


----------



## Death Certificate (Aug 16, 2011)

Butcher said:


> So we'll be able to jump to the other Islands I assume?



probably, since the magazine stated it.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 16, 2011)

I am liking these developments.



jaknblak said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbR5W47emGQ[/YOUTUBE]



I liked how Heller gave a Shouryuken to the chopper near the end of the video.


----------



## Death Certificate (Aug 19, 2011)

New Scans in the link below


----------



## Death Certificate (Sep 1, 2011)

New gameplay 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Snw7RhO6vGc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jackal (Sep 1, 2011)

I honestly hope this one is better than the last. Dont get me wrong, the first game kept me occupied for a decent time. However, once i beat the campaign, i couldnt really enjoy the game anymore. It got dull, hopefully the 2nd one will have more to do once story mode is complete. As for the whole kill Alex Mercer thing, I think it will be intresting to say the least. I can already imagine the ending though. Heller find mercer and tries to kill him but than he relizes that he cant and they become fuck buddies, and Fuck. Up. New York.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 1, 2011)

RELEASE THE KRAKEN!

I lol'd when he threw a chunk of the monster AT the monster. It looks cool. They fixed the graphics. Blood is very bright. Game seems even more dynamic than the first one.

//HbS


----------



## slickcat (Sep 2, 2011)

Yup, loving his new powers, This game is going to have the most powers ever made in a game. 
Shown in this vid, bullet dive to spike combination(not a devastator), tank dismantle, heli shoryuken. and the new shield is badass, deflects missiles.

Damn April is so far away


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 7, 2011)

New Combat Vid

[YOUTUBE]XBu5SSEuOac[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 7, 2011)

Ah so that's how the new combat works, kinda like ninja gaiden's dismembment system. Both the sheild and claws have been improved.


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XioEn1WaQ2w[/YOUTUBE]

Liking this new sonar


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 9, 2011)

That was awesome .


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 9, 2011)

I like these developments. I agree as well with everything HbS said about the game.

I still think that Heller upper-cutting the helicopter is the most awesome thing so far in the game.


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 13, 2011)

Should be getting more info for 2 weeks 
Scans in the link below


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 13, 2011)

Their new CGI trailer debuts tonight. Can't wait.


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 13, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Their new CGI trailer debuts tonight. Can't wait.



Good good, hopefully it will be part 2 of the homecoming trailer.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 13, 2011)

The first one is lolworthy, the second looks like Dead Space brute.

//HbS


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 13, 2011)

lol Action Jackson!


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 13, 2011)

Two things I hope for:

- That the armor ability is available in this second game.

That thing was like Alex Mercer's super hero suit.

- Much greater enemy variety. The first game was sort of boring because it was just tanks and helicopters, helicopters and tanks, tanks and helicopters most of the time. And those mutant dogs.


----------



## slickcat (Oct 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]lLAipgdDkv8[/YOUTUBE]


sums it up, he can command infected


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 14, 2011)

MOTHERFUCKING YES


----------



## The World (Oct 14, 2011)

To the rapezone?


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 14, 2011)

Nice Cgi, got me hyped for the red zone


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 17, 2011)

new gameplay


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 21, 2011)

Rampage mode


Story Mode


----------



## slickcat (Oct 21, 2011)

Hmmm, I dont like the idea of mapping 2 powers to X and Y buttons respectively, means each powers wont have much combos and variations from what i ve seen thus far.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 21, 2011)

The blood is too bright.

//HbS


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cTKjmfq9yE[/YOUTUBE]

Q&A video 2


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm glad you asked  fucking PR guy. Doesn't tell us anything we don't know...

//HbS


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 29, 2011)

I want to know about Mercer. Enough Heller already.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 29, 2011)

What is there to know about Mercer? He's dead, that ain't mercer, its the virus  He's born to kill, this guy is the actual hero who will rid the world of the strain


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 29, 2011)

How about what he does in the actual game? His motive, what he's been up to? His thoughts on Dana, connection with Ragland, thoughts on Heller wanting to kill him, etc.?

When I mean Mercer, I obviously mean the guy we play. Stop being pedantic.


----------



## Prototype (Oct 29, 2011)

Manipulating the infected?  
I'm loving how things are coming along so far.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNqtlFQP94E&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pandafu6 (Nov 18, 2011)

James Heller is cool, but I prefer Alex mercer though


----------



## Death Certificate (Dec 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WncKkVdZWto[/YOUTUBE]

New video


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 17, 2011)

//HbS


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 19, 2011)

About the change on Alex' design. Were they trying to make him look like the guy from Infamous?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 19, 2011)

I don't see it 

//HbS


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 5, 2012)

New wallpapers


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 6, 2012)

Prototype 2 - Bio-Bomb Pre-Order Trailer

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hs_40am8_9o&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 6, 2012)

^Dat Heller.


----------



## The World (Jan 6, 2012)

I like how he is even bigger killer than Mercer and yet blames Mercer for killing his family lol.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 6, 2012)

Well he blames Mercer for killing his family  He's blamed him since before he was even infected. And he also only kills people who are attacking him or have connections to the virus


----------



## The World (Jan 6, 2012)

Pfff he's probably going to spread more of the virus inadvertently(or not ). 

This series seems to go for the grimdark story were there is no hope.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 14, 2012)

Supporting Characters

Dana Mercer

Dana is Alex Mercer's sister and is one of only two people for which he has ever shown affection. She helped him with his investigations into his fromer employer, Gentek, as well as keeping tabs on the antics of Blackwatch. She still remains loyal to her brother, but her whereabouts since the Blacklight virus hit New York are currently unknown.




Dana is a kind hearted, affectionate and honest person. She seems to accept her closest allies without any intrinsic suspicion or fear. She sometimes shows fear, but it quickly evaporates when she gets down to her work. This can make her appear detached from her environment and its inherent dangers. She is so caring, honest and encouraging with her allies that she sometimes seems motherly. She also has an unusual set of technical and pseudo-scientific skills -- computer hacking, network design, surveillance, and an above-average understanding of genetics and virology -- all presumably learned from DIY sources. She is incredibly industrious and clever, and seems to have her fingers in a lot of pies.



Father Guerra

Father Guerra is James Heller's ally in his investigations. He is a devout catholic priest who lives in his cathedral in the Yellow zone of New York Zero. 



When the populace became aware of Blackwatch's atrocities in the Yellow Zone, Father Guerra banded up with others and started an NYZ resistance movement. This resistance was responsible for rescuing citizens from Gentek testing, stealing information from Blackwatch computer networks and spreading anti-Blackwatch information.

Father Guerra, horrified by the atrocities he'd witnessed and frustrated by his failure to prevent them, quit the resistance and boarded himself up inside his church.





Guerra will always fight evil, but will also always provide charity and faith for the needy. His main concern is for Heller's safety and wellbeing.

Prototype 2 is due to be released on April 24th, 2012 in North America and April 27th in Europe. 

Source:


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 17, 2012)

Alex mercer in the red zone


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 17, 2012)

^Alex looks badass as always.

Nice to see some reference of his sister from the 1st game and that new character related to Heller.


----------



## The World (Jan 17, 2012)

Alex' sister looks super hot in the 1st game, but now she looks more realistic in the second game.

At least her face does, I dunno about that hair.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 18, 2012)

Prototype 2 Digital Comics

Dark Horse will publish a bi-weekly comic series starting February 15.

The first issue, "The Anchor," catches up with Prototype 1's Alex Mercer. The second, "The Survivors," focuses on a few New York residents trying to get out of the city. And the third introduces Prototype 2 protagonist Sgt. James Heller.

The comics will be sold through digital.darkhorse.com. If these are successful, they might continue with all your favorite comic book tropes, like the universe-rebooting event and the Alien and Predator crossovers.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jan 20, 2012)

*More new characters:*

*
New Heller vs. Mercer art:*


*Cover: *


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 20, 2012)

Nice. Veddie nice


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 20, 2012)

Awesome.

Alex appears there fighting with his claws while Heller is countering with some sort of long blade. Must be the one that he is showing in the cover.

Can't wait.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 20, 2012)

a black guy as a main character  SOLD


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 20, 2012)

Somebody just tell me Alex wasn't a villain by the end of the first game, because this virus better be impersonating a lie 

<-------- Did not finish the first.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jan 20, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> Somebody just tell me Alex wasn't a villain by the end of the first game, because this virus better be impersonating a lie
> 
> <-------- Did not finish the first.



---Spoilers---

No he wasn't. He intercepts a nuke and plunges it in the ocean, tanking it head on while saving the city, regenerates after consuming a crow, then does some brooding about who he is before walking off into the night.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 20, 2012)

So he isn't dead? I'm confused.


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2012)

He got hit by a nuke then regenerated from a crow's biomass. Pretty simple.

I too, did not finish the game because I rented it, but I got 3/4 of the way in. Spent too much time tearing up the city.

Where are some Rider kicks in those comic pics?


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeah kinda got that from the post above me.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice. Hopefully there will be more gameplay videos.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 26, 2012)

Prototype 2: The Figureheads of NYZ
Who manages the choas at hand.

We already introduced you to the game's murderers, their friends and their enemies, but today, let's meet the figureheads of NYZ... 

Sabrina Galloway



Sabrina Galloway is the youngest ever CFO of Gentek. A quick learner with political savvy, she climbed the corporate ladder at a staggering pace and now holds an extremely powerful position. 



Galloway is a cold-hearted bean-counter who cares little about her company's human test subjects. In addition to her good looks and shrewd tactics, Galloway is impatient, naggy, and has a tendency to rely too heavily on manipulation and sex appeal to get her way. 

Her role in the events of the second Blacklight viral outbreak remain unknown at this time. 
-Activision

Lt. Clint Riley





Lieutenant Clint Riley is Colonel Rooks' personal aide and second-in-command in the NYZ operation. He has served in Blackwatch since at least the events of the first outbreak. 

Riley engages in several operations at the behest of Colonel Rooks. He arranges the protection of scientists, facilitates all NYZ military operations, and ultimately engages in an operation to capture James Heller. 

Riley is quick to discipline any soldier that displays less-than-professional behaviors and attitudes. Conversely, his relationship with Rooks is extremely sycophantic; Riley jumps to do anything the Colonel asks, and to scramble and show shame when the Colonel brings him up short


----------



## ThatsWhatIsLove (Jan 26, 2012)

With out some kind of online mode this game is a rental at best, especially with the first one gathering dust on my shelf.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 31, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=er9XTcft2Mc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death Certificate (Feb 1, 2012)

Prototype 2 PC version delayed

While PS3 and 360 gamers will be flicking virus-infested tentacles around an open city from April 24, the PC version will be held off until July 24.
The developer made the announcement via Facebook, but offered no specific reasoning behind the delay.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 1, 2012)

3 months?

//HbS


----------



## Death Certificate (Feb 10, 2012)

The Infected and the Flyer



The standard Blacklight entity is the Infected — standard human-sized and (generally) human-shaped walking dead that wander the streets mindlessly and seek to devour flesh and organs. A Blacklight outbreak appears to create hordes of these creatures; in reality, they represent less than 1% of all victims of the virus. 


Infected are created when a Blacklight infection does not kill a victim but also fails to activate any notable dormant DNA in the victim. The victim will awaken from unconsciousness, display the intelligence of an animal, and seek purely to kill and consume living (and dead) organisms. 

Infected retain a humanoid appearance but manifest various tumors and other viral growths that tear through clothing and greatly alter their silhouette. They have average speed, enhanced strength, and can be killed the same way as a regular human. 
-Activision

The Flyer



Flyers are a brand new phenomenon that have begun to appear in the skies over NYZ since the beginning of the second outbreak. Flyers are vulture-like monsters that spread the plague and attack anything that stands — or flies — in the open. 



The origin of the Flyers has not been uncovered. Other than the Hydra, they are the only Blacklight monster that does not have a humanoid physiology. It's possible that Flyers are city birds (pigeons, crows, starlings) that have been infected and mutated by the virus. 

Flyers look like diseased vultures. They have pinkish flesh, scraggly feathers, and gnarled faces. Their wingspan is approximately two meters and they have bulk sufficient to knock a helicopter out of the sky. Their favorite attack method is to perform a high-speed dive-bomb. They mass in flocks. 
-Activision

Looks like the enemy variety in this game is going to be very big.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 10, 2012)

I deleted the watermarks on the Heller vs. Mercer fan pic.



If any of you wanted to use it as a background or something


----------



## Death Certificate (Feb 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUJzyy25Egc[/YOUTUBE]

New footage and a preview from IGN on wednesday.


----------



## Death Certificate (Feb 15, 2012)

Sneak peak at the first level of prototype 2

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpHu-4W6zr0&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]

Update and Collector's Edition

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjfkRp6LWl4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death Certificate (Feb 15, 2012)

More than two videos, and it's not even a week yet.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrjZcvzABWw&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death Certificate (Mar 1, 2012)

Alex Mercer as a skin in prototype 2

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGAAkngDeNI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm thinking of getting this on the PS3. The first game was kind of a mess, but I get the feeling that they've improved. I'm just hoping that a demo will come out.


----------



## Death Certificate (Mar 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AB0lWTLwCKc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death Certificate (Mar 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pa2SzZcYZdk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death Certificate (Mar 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYpST5EJ5UU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## slickcat (Mar 22, 2012)

nothing on locomotion thus far, they better not rid me of the reason I like this game. I want new parkour moves.


----------



## Death Certificate (Mar 22, 2012)

Considering the new animations for most hellers actions, I'm sure their would be new parkour moves


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

It only took a black man to fix this series. :33


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

If by "fix" you mean "more disinteresting."

At least the better character is the antagonist now.


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

There was a character in the first game?

I thought it was some cipher for us to kick helicopters and eat tanks.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 22, 2012)

So what krory is saying is that a white man is more interesting as a character than a black man 

I dunno, a lot of people seem to love the chocolate


----------



## Death Certificate (Mar 22, 2012)

Ain't it a little bit early to start calling who the better character between Heller and Mercer ?


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

Look there goes the point.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 22, 2012)

Is that your catchphrase or something?


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

It is for stupid people. 

At least you got it, Inu.


----------



## Death Certificate (Apr 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzQNraD0cTM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 1, 2012)

I know that the arguing that was done a few posts back are around 2 weeks old, but I must say, does it really matter which character is better? As long as I get to kick a whole lot of ass, I couldn't care that much about the quality of either character.


----------



## ShenLong Kazama (Apr 5, 2012)

I hope Heller and Mercer team up. The game itself looks pretty good, the first one had average graphics.


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 5, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzQNraD0cTM[/YOUTUBE]



Thanks for getting me out of my depressed mood. I want that guy as a skin.


----------



## slickcat (Apr 6, 2012)

I love the first game and I'm excited it got a sequel, but the closer we get to the release date, the more cynical I become. I cannot count a single majorly significant new feature in this game, besides tendrils and the pack leader ability. It looks like a reskinned version of Prototype 1. Same core powers (blades, claws, whipfist, hammerfist), but now you can use them in a combo, probably with the exact same moves from the first game. I feel as if they haven't done anything besides revamp the graphics, change the main character up and shift some story elements around. I love it when core gameplay behind a series always remains the same, but only if there's a ridiculous amount of new things offered in the sequel as well. I want a vast array of crazy, new powers. I want more vehicles. I want some different gameplay elements thrown in there. Sure, we have mutators. But... come on, those will be extremely minor tweaks to your character. Whipfist now does +5 damage! Super cool! Come on, I need more than that. By this time in the cycle of the first Prototype's marketing (a month away from release), I knew everything about the game, so I highly doubt Radical is holding anything back from us. But hey, I'd love for them to prove me wrong. I want this game to be great and inventive. But I'm not sure if it will be


taken from gamefaqs, this is my exact feeling about the game, other than the tendrils and new graphics I dont see anything new with this game. the one button for one power has its limits and I need new combos for each of them, they havent shown any parkour yet(because heller is more of a tank than mercer) so far I m starting to doubt a day 1 purchase for this after all the vids I ve seen.NO LEG MUTATION YET, just arms.


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 6, 2012)

The game retailers in my country still don't have it for pre-order. Fuck my life.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 6, 2012)

*looks @ latest Heller art*  High yellow?


----------



## EJ (Apr 6, 2012)

I didn't like the last game that much to the point I quit around half way through.

It seemed really repetitive, and I just felt like a 6 year old playing with a whole bunch of toys and saying "POWWW BAAAM PERKOOOOW" while throwing all the villains up with my favorite action figure.

A 2......out of 5.


----------



## Death Certificate (Apr 7, 2012)

pack leader gameplay


it's around the 13:40 mark


Also more of the infected lair 


Looks like the infected lairs are alot bigger than before.


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 11, 2012)

Hammerfist mayhem:


----------



## Death Certificate (Apr 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhQwt6IgVEI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kduN_6sq3TA&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]

 at the corny one liners


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vu5AiVqkfZ8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 14, 2012)

jaknblak said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vu5AiVqkfZ8[/YOUTUBE]



Mercer looks awful. But I did like the way the virus was subverting Heller's erythrocytes.


----------



## Death Certificate (Apr 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uug_OeYOklA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




uncut version in this link


----------



## Kool-Aid (Apr 14, 2012)

jaknblak said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vu5AiVqkfZ8[/YOUTUBE]



holy shit that trailer was awesome.


----------



## EJ (Apr 14, 2012)

yeeaaaah it was hahaha


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 18, 2012)

6 more goddamn days!  

This game is so beautiful. Will enjoy massacring everything in front of me. Oh so much. ;_;

Edit:

Huehuehue legit pack ability
[YOUTUBE]PzYrVmKQRxE[/YOUTUBE]

Sweet


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 18, 2012)

Man, I wish the 24th would hurry up already... It's times like these where I really want to fast forward through time.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 18, 2012)

Supposedly there is the demo out on the skidrow site, but it requires survey filling and shit.


----------



## Death Certificate (Apr 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipoKHw3hL5o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## slickcat (Apr 19, 2012)

ohhh yeah!!


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 24, 2012)

Gameplay out :


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 24, 2012)

Getting this game as soon as the stores open. Fucking pre-order ships are dog shit, I don't want to wait weeks now.


----------



## ShenLong Kazama (Apr 24, 2012)

*Prototype 2 Ending [Spoiler Alert]*

Well if you were as curious as i was you know how Prototype 2 ends. My questions is, now that Heller has his and Alex Mercer's powers, could he actually fly rather than glide, as a power up?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 25, 2012)

Gameplay is good, but missing a lot of the stuff from last game, or I haven't found it yet. Like the bullet dive, ball roll thing, and lots of other goodies. That's not in there. No armor, guess they are making it DLC, lol. 

Tendrils are sweet and having 2 powers on demand is very nice. Zones look great now, really great. 

Story was very underwhelming and I outright don't like it. Very cliche. Campaign in terms of game play was pretty decent. 7/10 from me.


----------



## EJ (Apr 25, 2012)

So basically, don't buy the game. 

Ok.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 25, 2012)

I guess it's a solid rent for most people.


----------



## EJ (Apr 25, 2012)

Can't say I didn't see that coming.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 25, 2012)

Just like 1 then? Shame. My rent copy should come in today.


----------



## Krory (Apr 25, 2012)

As if there was any doubt.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 25, 2012)

I loved it. I mean, i only have a PC, so i could only watch the gameplay on Youtube. Except for 1 or 2 small things, this one has everything better. The game is just amazing, IMO.

There were 3 points in the story when i was just amazed at the revelations, but that's just me. The upgrading system from a weak blade - to a fucking killer machine, was great, at least for me. Heller was just an amazing badass, the voice actor suit him and handled him perfectly. 

The final battle was good, not great because it should have lasted at least 12-13 minutes, instead of 5 or so. So that was a letdown, but i love that they 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Showed Mercer using every one of his powers


.

If i had the money i would so buy this game for PC. The world, and the graphics of it is amazing. 9.4/10 is my rating, and not 10/10 because of the flaws, including the short final battle one, the occasional glitches (nothing game breaking though) and the fact that i could not wield a blade in one hand, and a claw in another, but that's just a fan preferance.

Again, amazing good, unexpectedly good twists, i just love it a lot.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 25, 2012)

You didn't even play it...........


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 25, 2012)

No, i didn't.

I only have a PC, and the PC version is coming out 24th of July, so yeah. I don't know about controls, but for the story/gameplay/everything else, i've seen it on a walkthrough gameplay videos.

And based on those gameplay videos, i gave my opinion on my previous post.


----------



## Krory (Apr 25, 2012)

That was so hilarious I damn near pissed myself.


----------



## EJ (Apr 25, 2012)

How can you judge it.....when


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 25, 2012)

Flow said:


> How can you judge it.....when



Lemme quote myself



> And based on those gameplay videos, i gave my opinion on my previous post.



I don't need to play the game to see the story and how the powers work. Christ.


----------



## EJ (Apr 25, 2012)

It just seemed odd to me. Whatever works for you


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 25, 2012)

Yeah, okay, it's your opinion, but, you really think that *i* need to be the one slashing and killing zombies to give a game rating based off on how i found the STORY and how the UPGRADE SYSTEM works?


----------



## ShenLong Kazama (Apr 25, 2012)

Well i got the story through but the game is far from over. I like the game and the fact that the protagonist turned into the antagonist.


----------



## Krory (Apr 25, 2012)

>Judging a game the same way you would judge a movie


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2012)

That's beyond CMX-level, right? 


I might rent this baby if it's in RedBox. I enjoyed Prototype to an extent (I didn't finish it because it was boring at the end).


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm liking the second one a lot  its taking everything i liked about 1 and adding a lot more polish. The soldiers now look badass with that blade arm and the environments in the city(including the weather effects and basic sheen to everything) are much more varied this time around.

The tendril power is a stroke of genius, making my own city block into a spiders web


----------



## Krory (Apr 25, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's beyond CMX-level, right?
> 
> 
> I might rent this baby if it's in RedBox. I enjoyed Prototype to an extent (I didn't finish it because it was boring at the end).



That's even beyond Esua-level.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 25, 2012)

Gogeta said:


> No, i didn't.
> 
> I only have a PC, and the PC version is coming out 24th of July, so yeah. I don't know about controls, but for the story/gameplay/everything else, i've seen it on a walkthrough gameplay videos.
> 
> And based on those gameplay videos, i gave my opinion on my previous post.



You shouldn't judge the GAME though before playing the GAMEplay. Cause that's the most important thing in the GAME> Just sayin...


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 25, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> You shouldn't judge the GAME though before playing the GAMEplay. Cause that's the most important thing in the GAME> Just sayin...



I am not judging the game as a whole.
As i said, i haven't played the game yet, maybe i won't like how the characters are handled. I am judging it off the story and upgrade system. You DON'T need to play the game to judge those 2 components. 

Having me or some one else kill the zombies does not change the story.




Inuhanyou said:


> I'm liking the second one a lot  its taking everything i liked about 1 and adding a lot more polish. The soldiers now look badass with that blade arm and the environments in the city(including the weather effects and basic sheen to everything) are much more varied this time around.
> 
> The tendril power is a stroke of genius, making my own city block into a spiders web



Yes, i like the graphics alot, except that you have to be really close to buildings to actually see them. For example, if you go on a high building and look down, you'll just see mist and all...

It's overpowered IMO, but maybe that's what they were going after. Often you just hit an opponent with it, like those brawlers, and click 1 button to like cut their arm off and remove half their health.


----------



## Krory (Apr 25, 2012)

I watched a 20 minute video of Uncharted 3 once. That's why I say it's the BEST GAME EVER MADE.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 25, 2012)

Watching some gameplay is enough to make a decision on whether one likes how a game is shaping up, and it possibly influences one's decision on buying that product.

Is that so hard to understand i wonder


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 25, 2012)

Krory said:


> I watched a 20 minute video of Uncharted 3 once. That's why I say it's the BEST GAME EVER MADE.



Good for you.



Inuhanyou said:


> Watching some gameplay is enough to make a decision on whether one likes how a game is shaping up, and it possibly influences one's decision on buying that product.
> 
> Is that so hard to understand i wonder



This. I mean they don't understand that i watched the completely gameplay from begining to end with all cutscenes, but whatever.

I'll just leave it at this.


----------



## Krory (Apr 25, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Watching some gameplay is enough to make a decision on whether one likes how a game is shaping up, and it possibly influences one's decision on buying that product.
> 
> Is that so hard to understand i wonder



No. But it's hard to understand how someone can put a qualifying rating on a game based upon what they read and see on the internet without actually playing the game first. I thought the upgrades in Mass Effect 1 were cool! So many options! But it was only when I played the game I realized, "These kind of suck because it makes almost no difference whatsoever until the very last one."

It's a bit different to say, "These look cool and I'll try to game" than saying, "I ONLY WATCHED VIDEOS BUT THE GAME IS ABSOLUTELY AMAZING. IT IS SO AWESOME. IT IS ALMOST LITERALLY A PERFECT GAME" Then going on to complain about glitches and final-boss length of a game you didn't even play... enough to actually give it a RATING. And I only wish any bit of that was an exaggeration.

I would say its borderline idiotic to rate a game that you haven't even played... but I would be lying. Because it's definitively idiotic.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 25, 2012)

Krory said:


> No. But it's hard to understand how someone can put a qualifying rating on a game based upon what they read and see on the internet without actually playing the game first. I thought the upgrades in Mass Effect 1 were cool! So many options! But it was only when I played the game I realized, "These kind of suck because it makes almost no difference whatsoever until the very last one."
> 
> It's a bit different to say, "These look cool and I'll try to game" than saying, "I ONLY WATCHED VIDEOS BUT THE GAME IS ABSOLUTELY AMAZING. IT IS SO AWESOME. IT IS ALMOST LITERALLY A PERFECT GAME" Then going on to complain about glitches and final-boss length of a game you didn't even play... enough to actually give it a RATING. And I only wish any bit of that was an exaggeration.
> 
> I would say its borderline idiotic to rate a game that you haven't even played... but I would be lying. Because it's definitively idiotic.



When the first Prototype game was out, for a few weeks i only watched the walkthrough on youtube since my graphic card wasn't good enough. I was amazed by it. I got a better graphic card, so i could run the game, and my opinion didn't change the least. The bugs that i originally thought were still there. The good  things were there. But experiencing it was even better, which is why i am so fired about the sequel. If i can be so impressed just by watching gameplays, you can already tell i'll be even more impressed and excited playing the game.

It goes on about almost every other game i've checked that way. So don't talk shit you don't know. 

Especially this part :



> IT IS ALMOST LITERALLY A PERFECT GAME" Then going on to complain about glitches and final-boss length of a game you didn't even play...



Yes, almost a perfect game except for those few things that i already said, are not game breaking.
How do i know the final boss fight is short? Because 3 people who fought him finished him in 5-6 mins.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 25, 2012)

Enjoying 2 quite a bit more then 1. Much better in combat, more cinamatic, better story, and far more fun. 

If you think Prototype is one of the best games You've played you should try INfamous series. Infamous 2 blows away both prototypes.


----------



## Krory (Apr 25, 2012)

Don't you mean, "You should watch videos of the inFAMOUS series, it'll be one of the best games you've ever played... if you watch it online."


----------



## EJ (Apr 25, 2012)

Yeah, I....have inFamous. I don't like it that much.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 25, 2012)

Do you have 2?


----------



## EJ (Apr 25, 2012)

yeah...it sucks >.>


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 25, 2012)

Flow said:


> Yeah, I....have inFamous. I don't like it that much.



Sucks? Lolz...well whatever floats your boat. Infamous 1-2 have some of the best characters in gaming along with some of the most fun in Sandbox setting I have seen. Great story aswell as good art design.


----------



## ShenLong Kazama (Apr 27, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Sucks? Lolz...well whatever floats your boat. Infamous 1-2 have some of the best characters in gaming along with some of the most fun in Sandbox setting I have seen. Great story aswell as good art design.



Prototype 1 and Infamous were ok. Both of the sequels are much better and enjoyable. All who say they suck are stupid Final Fantasy fanboys who won't recognize a good game if they see one.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 27, 2012)

Final Fantasy fanboys? So JRPG fans can't like Prototype or Infamous? news to me


----------



## ShenLong Kazama (Apr 28, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Final Fantasy fanboys? So JRPG fans can't like Prototype or Infamous? news to me



Mostly. But i was wondering about the ending. Some rumors stated that Alex created a copy of himself to fight Heller, is that true?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2012)

Review - 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GB7MWuY9sVY&lc=Q_H1sm57lfIrj8EBUlu7SRxBQaeMoVogTPfD-imKJu4&feature=inbox[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm gonna make a prediction 

Dana has redlight virus. Dana and Heller are gonna get it in in P3 

there i said it


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 29, 2012)

There is still blackwatch/gentek, "X years after", Dana/Maya being infected; plots that they can use for the next game.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 29, 2012)

^Not only that, but there's also Pariah who's the biggest damn mystery in the Prototype series. I will be severely disappointed if he's not utilized in third or later games, and instead wasted in likely a comic book spin off.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 29, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I'm gonna make a prediction
> 
> Dana has redlight virus. Dana and Heller are gonna get it in in P3
> 
> there i said it



If she had the redlight virus she would be a near-zombie that couldn't function as a human being. But I'm sure freak zombies are right up Heller's alley, not like his first wife was any bit attractive.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 29, 2012)

Maybe its like an evolved form or somethin like that 

They also have to get strong enough to deal with PARAIAH, who is probably going to be final boss 

Someone is gonna have to jump in, Heller isn't going to be enough on his own.

Since he now has Mercer in him, i could see Alex talking to him from inside his own body, giving him help and shit.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 29, 2012)

How the fuck is he supposed to talk to Mercer?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 29, 2012)

Well "Mercer" is the purest form of the virus, he isn't a person  i could see them going that route, having him come back in that way. Or have Heller learn the truth from his memories. Something like that


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 29, 2012)

Doesn't work that way. By consuming you don't become one with the consumed person. You take their memories and skills. It should be no different for Mercer. Purest virus or not. Even if it was possible. Why would Mercer help him? Heller is his biggest enemy, and he is stuck inside him.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 29, 2012)

His biggest enemy? There's nothing mercer can do now, he's apart of heller  And regardless of Mercer's previous plans for dominion, they still have a common goal in destroying PARIAH, Gentek and Blackwatch, as well as protecting Dana and Amaya(obviously if Mercer didn't care about her he would have simply killed her instead of locking her in a vault)

I'm saying they can essentially recton whatever they want for the sequel. If they retconned Mercer's previous disposition in favor of a more typical villan route, its possible for anything really.


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 29, 2012)

Not being able to play Prototype when Mercer becomes a supervillain overlord instead of whiny bitch was disappointing, but fun game nonetheless.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 30, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> His biggest enemy? There's nothing mercer can do now, he's apart of heller  And regardless of Mercer's previous plans for dominion, they still have a common goal in destroying PARIAH, Gentek and Blackwatch, as well as protecting Dana and Amaya(obviously if Mercer didn't care about her he would have simply killed her instead of locking her in a vault)
> 
> I'm saying they can essentially recton whatever they want for the sequel. If they retconned Mercer's previous disposition in favor of a more typical villan route, its possible for anything really.



But i don't think they will take any of those routes. With the infection gone, there won't be enough diversite. 5 different version of super soldiers won't do. But i hope they implement WOI again.



Megaharrison said:


> Not being able to play Prototype when Mercer becomes a supervillain overlord instead of whiny bitch was disappointing, but fun game nonetheless.



He was a whiny bitch?


----------



## Faustus (Apr 30, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well "Mercer" is the purest form of the virus, he isn't a person



Unless there is a retcon, our new "main antihero" is not a person as well. When the new "Mercer" (though I prefer to call it "Zeus") was born, nothing was left from the original one, it was consumed completely and only some of it memories left in the new entity's head. 

I can't see why it should be different for our new protagonist. Every person that was infected or just had contact with Zeus or that other virus just died or turned into mindless zombie. Nobody became a fucking superman. And suddenly, out of the blue, Heller becomes one. I can think only about one answer - there is no Heller any more, only "Heller", or "Zeus 2". Zeus reproduced itself and its copy consumed original Heller, somehow preserving most of his identity.

just saying


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 30, 2012)

Don't try and make sense of it, the in game explanations don't make any and are contradictory to themselves 

All we know is that the Mercer killed himself and the virus took his form. That's why it was an an amnesiac for the whole game, it didn't have any memories of its own  

Heller kept his sense of self, and was instead turned into an incubator for the virus like greene  Still a person but not really. See? I told you it was confusing and contradictory. 

No sense in trying to make sense of it. Your a guy who eats people, elbow drop's tanks and drop kicks helicopters, deal with it


----------



## Faustus (Apr 30, 2012)

^Though you argue the possibility of making sense of it, your own explanation is actually quite good, I mean this one:


Inuhanyou said:


> Heller was instead turned into an incubator for the virus *like greene *



And there is still possibility that the game will provide explanation about why Mercer and Heller cases were different. Hell, actually now I have one - Mercer *was already dead*, thus virus consumed him. Heller *was alive*, thus virus transformed him. 

Sorry, I just can't stop trying


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 30, 2012)

To add to Faustus and Inuhanyou, i think Mercer(Zeus), or rather, the virus, finding a host that can maintain it's... uhh... sanity, and mind, evolved. And with it, he could infect Heller without him loosing his memories, me thinks.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 30, 2012)

I have to ask though, where does Mercer get off on thinking that just because he met a couple of bad humans that the human race needs to be replaced by something that was artificially man made? It's like thinking that all policemen are bad just because you've met the corrupt kind of police. It's just near senseless thinking and a stupid generalization at that... Not to mention, that with all those people that he had consumed, I'm sure he found at least found a couple of people who were good and did little wrong...

And not only that, but the Blacklight based species are unnatural to mother earth. I think it's rather crazy to think his species are destined to replace the human race...

And overall, Mercer just screams Albert Wesker to me with this scheme of his... I think if these guys met each other, they'd be best friends.


----------



## Goshinki (May 1, 2012)

I jist wish mercer could hae stayed as an antihero. The whole "Villian" thing came completly out of nowehere,the excuse they gave for his turn to the "darkside" was lame, and just wasnt handiled right in my opinion.  It would have been better if they had teamed up.

He didnt act at all like he did in the first game. 

I love the gameplay, but I really just didnt care for heller. Thank god for the mercer skin im gonna get.


----------



## Faustus (May 2, 2012)

So, you're are basically saying Mercer is turned to a bad guy and it's not just a misunderstanding on Heller's part? 
Please, don't spoil much, I'm waiting for the PC release.


----------



## Gogeta (May 2, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> I have to ask though, where does Mercer get off on thinking that just because he met a couple of bad humans that the human race needs to be replaced by something that was artificially man made? It's like thinking that all policemen are bad just because you've met the corrupt kind of police. It's just near senseless thinking and a stupid generalization at that... Not to mention, that with all those people that he had consumed, I'm sure he found at least found a couple of people who were good and did little wrong...
> 
> And not only that, but the Blacklight based species are unnatural to mother earth. I think it's rather crazy to think his species are destined to replace the human race...
> 
> And overall, Mercer just screams Albert Wesker to me with this scheme of his... I think if these guys met each other, they'd be best friends.



Have you read the Anarch? The timeline is after Prototype 1, and before Prototype 2. It's Mercer going around the world, and only seeing greedy people who only care about themselves, and will do anything for their benefit. When he finally finds someone that he cared about - he got betrayed again, so his hate on humanity is final and reasonable - it's not just blackwatch/gentek.



Goshinki said:


> I jist wish mercer could hae stayed as an antihero. The whole "Villian" thing came completly out of nowehere,the excuse they gave for his turn to the "darkside" was lame, and just wasnt handiled right in my opinion.  It would have been better if they had teamed up.
> 
> He didnt act at all like he did in the first game.
> 
> I love the gameplay, but I really just didnt care for heller. Thank god for the mercer skin im gonna get.



Read above. For months he did nothing but travel the world, and he only saw corruption and wish for dominance by humans. It makes sense if you've read the comics.

I agree about the Heller part. I didn't care about him much either. He lost his family, yeah, he is the only one. I did like the cursing though - just because it seemed more realistic. A marine, who lost his wife, and was about to get his 6 year old (or whatever) daughter get experimented on, having intelligent discussions and debates. Yeah.


----------



## Goshinki (May 2, 2012)

Gogeta said:


> Have you read the Anarch? The timeline is after Prototype 1, and before Prototype 2. It's Mercer going around the world, and only seeing greedy people who only care about themselves, and will do anything for their benefit. When he finally finds someone that he cared about - he got betrayed again, so his hate on humanity is final and reasonable - it's not just blackwatch/gentek.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never read Anarch but ill try to give it a read.

I have never found a main character that I just dont care about untill I played this.  In fact, he could have died at the end and I would have just shrugged my shoulders and said "Oh thats too bad." and thats all there would have been it. I just didnt CARE. Not a good thing. At all. He just seemed like your setrotipical "black guy" (If that sounded racist at all I appologize, its not meant to be.) 

The only scene I really liked was when he was about to kill that one general but didnt when he found out he had a kid. That got him some respect.(Though you would think he would realize that all the soilders he killed also might have kids of thier own.)


As for the swearing, I live with someone who swears 24/7. I really dont want to hear more than I need to. Besides 70% of the time its the same word.


----------



## slickcat (May 2, 2012)

this game is too easy , already platinumed it without even knowing or caring and beat insane difficulty, theres not much to do after that.


----------



## Gogeta (May 2, 2012)

Just wait for Radnet content to build up, i guess.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (May 2, 2012)

Gogeta said:


> Have you read the Anarch? The timeline is after Prototype 1, and before Prototype 2. It's Mercer going around the world, and only seeing greedy people who only care about themselves, and will do anything for their benefit. When he finally finds someone that he cared about - he got betrayed again, so his hate on humanity is final and reasonable - it's not just blackwatch/gentek.



I've heard about it and researched it... I STILL think that even with that, Mercer's actions are unjustifiable. As I said before, it's highly unlikely that he didn't consume one person whose memories showed that not all human beings are like the near demonic creatures he flanderizes us to be.... And about the part where he's traveling around the world into poor countries and areas  and freeing them from their oppressors such as an African warlord and a drug lord, Mercer should understand that in such countries and areas that the lot of these people are generally highly uneducated and lack the moral sense that a lot of 1st world countries have, which in turn means they'll likely commit a large amount of immoral stuff, regardless of whether or not they're oppressed by a cruel regime.

Futhermore, he should know at least a lot about history at this point, from the people he's consumed. Does he not know about good samaritans such as Jimmy Carter? Mother Teresa? Martin Luther King Jr? Gandhi? What gives him the right to judge us and essentially force us into evolution? I'm sure as shit that he knows who Hitler was. And he's no better than him. The sad part is that he never even realized it.



Goshinki said:


> Never read Anarch but ill try to give it a read.
> 
> I have never found a main character that I just dont care about untill I played this.  In fact, he could have died at the end and I would have just shrugged my shoulders and said "Oh thats too bad." and thats all there would have been it. I just didnt CARE. Not a good thing. At all. He just seemed like your setrotipical "black guy" (If that sounded racist at all I appologize, its not meant to be.)
> 
> ...



Huh, I feel the exact opposite you do.....

I absolutely loved Heller in Prototype 2. Moreso than Alex Mercer in Prototype 1. It actually surprised me on how looking back at Prototype 1 on how limited and standard Mercer's character was when looking at Heller. 

I didn't see Heller as an stereotypical black guy AT ALL and I'm quite baffled that you did. Somebody like Killer Bee from Naruto is closer to that stereotype than he is. Heller wasn't some thug, rapper, drug dealer, etc... He was somebody that was hell bent on revenge no matter what.


----------



## Goshinki (May 2, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Huh, I feel the exact opposite you do.....
> 
> I absolutely loved Heller in Prototype 2. Moreso than Alex Mercer in Prototype 1. It actually surprised me on how looking back at Prototype 1 on how limited and standard Mercer's character was when looking at Heller.
> 
> I didn't see Heller as an stereotypical black guy AT ALL and I'm quite baffled that you did. Somebody like Killer Bee from Naruto is closer to that stereotype than he is. Heller wasn't some thug, rapper, drug dealer, etc... He was somebody that was hell bent on revenge no matter what.



I guss sterotypical was the wrong word.  Im glad someone likes hiim more than I did. 

Personally I just believe that changing main chracters is a bad idea.The only exception to this rule for me is the gundam series.Thats it. 

Many things can change in sequals but the Main character shouldnt be one of them. Espically if the new main character kills the old one. That just aint right.

A team up would have been MUCH better. Hell I would pay twice as much as I paid for this game for that!


----------



## Gogeta (May 3, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> I've heard about it and researched it... I STILL think that even with that, Mercer's actions are unjustifiable. As I said before, it's highly unlikely that he didn't consume one person whose memories showed that not all human beings are like the near demonic creatures he flanderizes us to be.... And about the part where he's traveling around the world into poor countries and areas  and freeing them from their oppressors such as an African warlord and a drug lord, Mercer should understand that in such countries and areas that the lot of these people are generally highly uneducated and lack the moral sense that a lot of 1st world countries have, which in turn means they'll likely commit a large amount of immoral stuff, regardless of whether or not they're oppressed by a cruel regime.
> 
> Futhermore, he should know at least a lot about history at this point, from the people he's consumed. Does he not know about good samaritans such as Jimmy Carter? Mother Teresa? Martin Luther King Jr? Gandhi? What gives him the right to judge us and essentially force us into evolution? I'm sure as shit that he knows who Hitler was. And he's no better than him. The sad part is that he never even realized it.



The thing is, finding 10 good people in 100 unworthy isn't good.

Then again, he is a mad man who only listens to himself, so it's no wonder he did all the crazy shit.


----------

